# How the other half lives...



## Michael. (Sep 8, 2014)

.


How the other half lives...


Atlantis The Palm In Dubai – It's Another World 


http://www.youtube.com/embed/fteW9i61xqQ


.​


----------



## Falcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Well,  You help pay for all this every time you fill up your car with gasoline.


----------

